# Cornflower Lightning



## februarystarskc (Apr 16, 2013)

I picked up this beauty last week.  This thing is loaded with killer seed bubbles.  The color REALLY stands out.  Thanks for looking.








[/URL]
 [/IMG]






[/URL]






 [/IMG]


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 16, 2013)

A very fine looking jar. Congratulations!


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 16, 2013)

thank you



> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> A very fine looking jar. Congratulations!


----------



## MNJars (Apr 16, 2013)

Real nice - that color really pops in a sunlit display or one with a white background.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 16, 2013)

A newer jar but outstandingly beautiful.


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you, I didn't know it was newer.  About when was it produced.  




> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> A newer jar but outstandingly beautiful.


----------



## cookie (Apr 16, 2013)

great jar....one of my favorites.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> A newer jar but outstandingly beautiful.


 
 The wire looks old enough for me...[]..beautiful color..congratz !!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  februarystarskc
> 
> Thank you, I didn't know it was newer.  About when was it produced.
> 
> ...


 It is a smooth lip jar so it's ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine) made, probably mid teens through 1920s. That is not to detract from the jar, it's just newer than the LIGHTNING jars with the ground lips. They are one of my favorite jars due to the wide range of colors they are found in, none prettier than that one in my opinion.

 Others on the forum will probably know the date closer than I.


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 18, 2013)

Fantastic color plus great glass character makes for one outstanding jar. Very nice!


----------



## ajohn (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, that is a beautiful jar. On my monitor the color looks blackish cornflower.


----------

